# Uber to test cash payments in Colorado.



## arto71

*http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*

Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.

Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.

Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.

The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.

"Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.

Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.

Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.

-

Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234

Twitter @wayneheilman

Facebook Wayne Heilman


----------



## NWO_Watcher

Bigger targets on our backs. 

Now we move for protected persons status, like the disabled, elderly, migrants, gays, oh and taxi/bus/security officers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

These people are so far out of touch with reality. 

Now they are compromising our safety for personal gain.

Time to get that cc permit.


----------



## newubernoob007

Yeah let's get robbed! Maybe Uber workers will rob drivers after they hit that last DF hit home, knowing we have all that cash on hand LOL this would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Don't Turn Around

Why? Oh, sorry, I forgot. It's Uber. That's why I don't drive much for Uber anymore.


----------



## Tedgey

I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


----------



## grams777

Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.

Edited to add Leaked Uber Presentation on Cash in Colorado Springs:






See notes in post below at:

Uber to test cash payments in Colorado.


----------



## johnny pastrami

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


Better chance getting robbed


----------



## grams777

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


I'd agree except for this part about giving change online, that's a tip buster potentially. Maybe you need to do it in a way asking if they'd like their change now or on the app or something. Otherwise, they could complain you took some of their cash.


----------



## grams777

johnny pastrami said:


> Better chance getting robbed


And knowing some drivers now collect cash will make all a target.


----------



## Tedgey

grams777 said:


> Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.


Yeah, it's got to be a pain getting that cash back to the office and what do you do if the rider wants to credit his account, you've got to print a receipt or email it or whatever. I'm not too worried about the risk part. I waited tables at this restaurant where the servers all kept their own bank and wore shorts. By the end of the night you'd have a wad of cash just bulging out of your pocket. We never got robbed. Not sure why not but we never did


----------



## johnny pastrami

grams777 said:


> Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.


God could u imagine driver chasing a runner who didn't pay.


----------



## Tedgey

grams777 said:


> I'd agree except for this part about giving change online, that's a tip buster potentially. Maybe you need to do it in a way asking if they'd like their change now or on the app or something. Otherwise, they could complain you took some of their cash.


So a percentage of them will ask to credit the account. If 1 in five that has a dollar coming back to them just says "ahh, keep it" I'll be doing better than I am now for tips


----------



## grams777

Tedgey said:


> Yeah, it's got to be a pain getting that cash back to the office and what do you do if the rider wants to credit his account, you've got to print a receipt or email it or whatever. I'm not too worried about the risk part. I waited tables at this restaurant where the servers all kept their own bank and wore shorts. By the end of the night you'd have a wad of cash just bulging out of your pocket. We never got robbed. Not sure why not but we never did


Taxi drivers get robbed somewhat frequently for cash. We get several incidents per year of it just in Nashville.

Then again, we've now also got a group doing armed carjackings of drivers sitting alone in their car.


----------



## grams777

Tedgey said:


> So a percentage of them will ask to credit the account. If 1 in five that has a dollar coming back to them just says "ahh, keep it" I'll be doing better than I am now for tips


It's a better shot at it for sure. I'd say offer change then and there if it's possible without Uber turning it into a deactivation offense.


----------



## TheNoobinator

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


A good problem to have I guess.


----------



## Tedgey

grams777 said:


> It's a better shot at it for sure. I'd say offer change then and there if it's possible without Uber turning it into a deactivation offense.


OR....

I don't know what you're talking about. They didn't give me no cash. This is Uber dude. It's a cashless transaction.

Every day. For a year.


----------



## grams777

are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.​That's ok for short trips. But for trips over $20 or so, better get that cash upfront. Oh hang on, let me get my money in the house ....

There are a few lessons to be learned when driving for cash.

Also, I don't think they can do this in Tennessee. For some reason they actually wrote it in the state TNC law that cash is forbidden. I'm not sure if that bothers Uber though.


----------



## Tedgey

TheNoobinator said:


> A good problem to have I guess.


You know it'll probably only be the brokest of the jokest paying cash so who knows what kind of tipping there will be anyway. I do notice poor people tend to tip better but I think part of it is its kind of like Vegas. The main charge is on the card so it's not even like real money. If they have to cough up the price for the fare and the tip at once?... I don't know how that would work out.


----------



## somedriverguy

grams777 said:


> I'd agree except for this part about giving change online, that's a tip buster potentially. Maybe you need to do it in a way asking if they'd like their change now or on the app or something. Otherwise, they could complain you took some of their cash.


It's still UBER. You would still need a card to order a ride, you would just have the option to payout cash intead of letting it charge the card. Otherwise it would just be


----------



## grams777

somedriverguy said:


> It's still UBER. You would still need a card to order a ride, you would just have the option to payout cash intead of letting it charge the card. Otherwise it would just be ******ed.


It sounds like they won't need a card at all:

It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application,​


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

This cash-based system will make Uber so much more useful to criminals.


----------



## grams777

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> This cash-based system will make Uber so much more useful to criminals.


In part there will be a new type of clientele one will be introduced to. Although, it can be a pretty large market segment that uses cash. So it's probably a necessary thing for Uber to do it to capture more market share.

On a positive note, if this is the way Uber does a market share grab for 2017, it beats another year of rate cuts. I'd rather have a small chance to be robbed by someone off the steeet than for certain be robbed by Uber 10 times a day with another rate cut.


----------



## Bleach

Stupid idea!

Someone bound to jump, tuck and roll by the time they reach their destination.


----------



## grams777

Collecting Cash Fares
Instructional Video #1:


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Looks like uberpool will not be the only thing I'm opted out off, who am I kidding these idiots are going to paint a target on everyone's cars as everyone will assume we carry cash now, I am carrying a weapon if this shit goes live.


----------



## grams777

Bleach said:


> Stupid idea!
> 
> Someone bound to jump, tuck and roll by the time they reach their destination.


It's usually more subtle with some story about someone else having the cash or it being inside. Lessons include collect up front any fare of size and/or get something of value for a deposit such as an ID, ring, etc. I had a skipped fare about once a month and called the police twice. You wise up pretty quick.

I'd be armed for sure. Although, at least in a taxi at $2 a mile it seemed a little more worth it.


----------



## Bleach

Man what if they bust out a 100 dolla bill and it was a 2.40 ride to the strip club. I dont have singles to give that pax for his change.


----------



## LostOne

grams777 said:


> Taxi drivers get robbed somewhat frequently for cash. We get several incidents per year of it just in Nashville.
> 
> Then again, we've now also got a group doing armed carjackings of drivers sitting alone in their car.


I'm surprised we don't have more carjackings here in so cal uber drivers are perfect targets for it


----------



## LostOne

O I'm sure the whole we are not a transportation company but a technology company BS is going to come to a real quick end once this rolls out. Accepting cash is just like a taxi no difference just one is regulated and the other is not. That's not going to fly Cab companies are going to stop it


----------



## grams777

Bleach said:


> Man what if they bust out a 100 dolla bill and it was a 2.40 ride to the strip club. I dont have singles to give that pax for his change.


Hundies are pretty rare. Usually 20s max. Also get a currency tester pen (office supply stores carry them) and at least also verify the denomination stripes on bills $20 and up.

With cash, a dashcam (pointing in and out with audio) also goes from nice to have to essential. And put prominent stickers about recording on both rear door windows.


----------



## grams777

Uber Newsroom Article:

https://newsroom.uber.com/us-colorado/cash-colorado-springs/


----------



## grams777

johnny pastrami said:


> God could u imagine driver chasing a runner who didn't pay.


It's an interesting thing. I never thought it would make me that upset. But when I was out there struggling to make a profit and someone stiffed me on a fare, I was furious. I could hardly think straight. Of the three times, I called the police twice. The third was under $10 and I let it go. I got one of the fares back after I called the police but had to wait for about an hour outside their door (armed, in the car watching the door).

After awhile I got much better at collecting up front and also avoiding some bad areas that runners often came from after sunset.

Now, you also have a problem with cleaning fees. Good luck trying to get $150 from someone paying cash. Any chance of vomit will be a big cancel on a cash trip.


----------



## elelegido

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


I'll be declining ride requests from cash payers for safety reasons.


----------



## yucklyftline

grams777 said:


> Now, you also have a problem with cleaning fees. Good luck trying to get $150 from someone paying cash. Any chance of vomit will be a big cancel on a cash trip.


How do cab drivers handle this situation?


----------



## Lord of ricks

hahhahaha been transporting drug dealers for a long time now, including myself. glad to see the clientele will finally expand.


----------



## tohunt4me

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


There will be Uber drivers shot every week.


----------



## tohunt4me

johnny pastrami said:


> Better chance getting robbed


I already roll by my ATM to deposit tips on the rare nights that I get them. Only keep $20.00 in change on me. Like a Dominos driver. They murdered and robbed a Dominos guy in my city last year.


----------



## tohunt4me

grams777 said:


> It sounds like they won't need a card at all:
> 
> It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application,​


Just as soon throw an Uber light on the car and start taking Street hails.


----------



## tohunt4me

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> This cash-based system will make Uber so much more useful to criminals.


Call Uber,have your robbery victem deliver car & cash direct to you !


----------



## Dave Styles

Wow I don't even have cash to buy food and I'm supposed to carry cash to make change? Is this company stupid, in Los Angeles so MANY drivers will quit do to safety concerns! Theirs no way in hell I'm taking cash fares! California is a dangerous place people are going to be getting robbed left and right if they allow cash fares! Plus people will not pay especially low lifes and what I get no money for the ride because the passenger ran off without paying? 

Their should be laws in California that prevent Uber drivers from accepting cash!


----------



## Lord of ricks

hahahhaha i know you aint hoping for laws to regulate uber. you hoping for yo own demise breh.


----------



## Dave Styles

Well breh theirs no way I want to be a unarmed Brinks truck picking up criminals in Los Angeles! Taxis have bullet proof glass separating them from the passenger for a reason! That shit just isn't safe and allot of people will quit driving because no amount of money is worth the risk of driving around cash for .67 cents a mile with no hazard pay!



Lord of ricks said:


> hahahhaha i know you aint hoping for laws to regulate uber. you hoping for yo own demise breh.


----------



## LAXpert

ÜBER has recorded the first cash payment trip in Colorado. This video to be loaded onto the APP to show future potential riders how cash free system works and the riders that could benefit from this enhancement.


----------



## LAXpert

grams777 said:


> In part there will be a new type of clientele one will be introduced to. Although, it can be a pretty large market segment that uses cash. So it's probably a necessary thing for Uber to do it to capture more market share.
> 
> On a positive note, if this is the way Uber does a market share grab for 2017, it beats another year of rate cuts. I'd rather have a small chance to be robbed by someone off the steeet than for certain be robbed by Uber 10 times a day with another rate cut.


Well, Über days appear numbered for women as this appears to be a way to eliminate the female driver (although I have a driver "option" to accept but crooks won't care) I can hear it now, what do I get for the extra $10? I'll give you a tip, that is when not getting robbed.


----------



## UberRVADriver

It makes sense that Colorado is the first US market in which Uber is testing cash payments. Lots of "unbanked" $$$ there due to the legal marijuana industry. Banks still won't touch the proceeds of weed sales since they're governed by federal law.


----------



## Too Many Miles

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


Not only the drivers are going to be targets for having cash, but does that mean that nobody will know who the riders really are? Will there be any way to find them if anything happens?
Also, since now it won't be a flawless experience, does that mean that Uber will add the tipping option to the app? I don't think so, Travis doesn't want us to get tips because he can't get his cut.


----------



## SandyD

When this is in, I'm out. Worse than working at a convenience store, which I did while in college and quit for the same reason. Not safe. And if you get robbed, do you still have to cough up the cash to Uber anyway? Just another way we get the risk and Uber gets the reward. Meh.


----------



## Too Many Miles

SandyD said:


> When this is in, I'm out. Worse than working at a convenience store, which I did while in college and quit for the same reason. Not safe. And if you get robbed, do you still have to cough up the cash to Uber anyway? Just another way we get the risk and Uber gets the reward. Meh.


It really is another way for Uber to make more money, besides getting some more riders, there is the saving they will have for not processing credit card and PayPal payments.
Uber never does anything unless it is for the benefit of Uber.


----------



## Nice

Looks like a new way uber wants to kill drivers off. Have us robbed and shot. Funny thing is I guess they don't care about the upfront pricing anymore unless they will tell drivers to send uber a money order for the balance. Lol


----------



## Koolride

For sure no drivers will be bragging about making $2000/week to the pax anymore, for fear of being robbed and killed for having only a couple of dollars on their pockets.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

grams777 said:


> Uber Newsroom Article:
> 
> https://newsroom.uber.com/us-colorado/cash-colorado-springs/
> 
> View attachment 89129


Scroll for the other screen:

How would you like to be robbed?

1: Pistol-whipped
2: Left for dead with trade dress in mouth
3: Add car to items stolen


----------



## 35 sandcastles

so.......how is Uber going to collect their 30%? Ride cost the pax $19 and they hand me a 20 dollar bill. I report the 20 to Uber and they credit the pax her $1 change. But now they still have to get their 25% of the ride plus the $1.65 booking fee. I now owe Uber $6. 

I assume they figure they'll take it out of my regular fares but what if you have a unicorn ride or unicorn week where your regular fares don't cover it? As Tedgey said, this no credit or debit card angle is going to hit pretty hard in the brokest sections of town so driver's that specialize in those areas might see a 50/50 split between cash and credit rides and go into the hole. Basically it's a sharecropping scenario.


----------



## 35 sandcastles

tohunt4me said:


> I already roll by my ATM to deposit tips on the rare nights that I get them. Only keep $20.00 in change on me. Like a Dominos driver. They murdered and robbed a Dominos guy in my city last year.


you realize you're still going to get murdered, right? but at least the money will be safely deposited for your family to use for your funereal.

just because you don't have money doesn't mean someone won't attempt to rob you because they will believe that you have money. and when you say you don't have any cash they won't believe you and may harm you to get you to give up the goods. once you explain that you deposited all your cash in an atm, they'll now force you to drive to the atm at gunpoint.

uber drivers being known on the street as people that carry cash can only end badly.


----------



## Nice

This seems like an attempt to stop passengers from tipping. 

Ride cost $45.00
Passenger gives you a $50.00
Says keep the change. 

Passenger reports to uber they gave you a $50.00. Passengers receives a $5.00 credit. 

Driver contacts uber saying "where's my $5.00 tip"? 

Uber responds after 5 days, "passenger didn't leave you a $5.00 tip" that's ubers money.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

This whole idea, like most of everything else Uber does, is bollocks.


----------



## SmokestaXX

grams777 said:


> Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.


That's a good question.


----------



## SmokestaXX

Nice said:


> This seems like an attempt to stop passengers from tipping.
> 
> Ride cost $45.00
> Passenger gives you a $50.00
> Says keep the change.
> 
> Passenger reports to uber they gave you a $50.00. Passengers receives a $5.00 credit.
> 
> Driver contacts uber saying "where's my $5.00 tip"?
> 
> Uber responds after 5 days, "passenger didn't leave you a $5.00 tip" that's ubers money.


Diabolically uber. Careful you may get hired by uber corporate.


----------



## SmokestaXX

This is something Uber had to figure out and implement in India.


----------



## SmokestaXX

johnny pastrami said:


> Better chance getting robbed


Uber drivers become rolling ATMS for any1 with a burner phone and prepaid CC.


----------



## SandyD

Nice said:


> This seems like an attempt to stop passengers from tipping.
> 
> Ride cost $45.00
> Passenger gives you a $50.00
> Says keep the change.
> 
> Passenger reports to uber they gave you a $50.00. Passengers receives a $5.00 credit.
> 
> Driver contacts uber saying "where's my $5.00 tip"?
> 
> Uber responds after 5 days, "passenger didn't leave you a $5.00 tip" that's ubers money.


You report $45. Remember rider told YOU to keep the change.


----------



## SandyD

Will drivers now need to become bonded? (ie put up a cash bond)?


----------



## SoccerDad23

It's no secret that cab driving is one of the most dangerous professions for the simple reason that they carry cash- this is always what made Uber different. Sometimes it's actually better to leave some money on the table, Uber (I know that just made Travis throw up in his mouth.) At least I'll finally be free of the Uber roller coaster (thanks to my newest driver perk: a free "ruby" necklace!)


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Uber will save on credit card processing fees as a result of cash transactions.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Time to hit the treadmill and get some new tennis shoes.

Don't think I will be able to catch the runners in my current shape...


----------



## Oscar Levant

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


I'm for a cash system, a cash system always results in more tips for the driver. Its' also feels a lot more like being a Taxi driver. I kinda miss that. But, on the other hand, on cash deals, you dont' care if there's a mismatch, as long as your paid, who cares who the dispatch was for? Also, on longer runs, there's always the butterflies in the stomach wondering if the rider is going to split without paying, you know, "Hey, I'll be right back, I left my wallet is inside my house ( and the rider walks not in the front door, but behind the house ). Most people wont' give you that feeling, but some will, for sure, and thats' what I never liked about driving a taxi, and why I liked Uber, that problem never comes up. So, I have mixed feelings about going cash. People who dont' have a smart phone, will be less sophisticated about making sure the rider who picks them up is the right one, and as drivers learn this, they could drive by, say, a hotel, and ask if someone ordered and uber, and ask if they are paying cash, and if they are, they could scoop you. This is another disadvantage of driving taxis, you get scooped at least once or twice every day, and that is an expensive loss of time, multiplied by a full year's work.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Tedgey said:


> You know it'll probably only be the brokest of the jokest paying cash so who knows what kind of tipping there will be anyway. I do notice poor people tend to tip better but I think part of it is its kind of like Vegas. The main charge is on the card so it's not even like real money. If they have to cough up the price for the fare and the tip at once?... I don't know how that would work out.


The crowed that do not have smart phones will probably be lower class, or little old ladies coming from a doctor, or the market, and they require patience, they move slowly and do not go very far, and believe two quarters is a good tip ( well, it was in 1942 ). We did a lot of their business in the taxi days, but we did them only out of civic duty, not out of any desire to amke a profit, because there is none, let alone trying to make a buck at all.


----------



## MrA

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber will save on credit card processing fees as a result of cash transactions.


Probably true, but show what imbeciles the management is.


----------



## MrA

Oscar Levant said:


> This is another disadvantage of driving taxis, you get scooped at least once or twice every day, and that is an expensive loss of time, multiplied by a full year's work.


 Not being a taxi driver, what is "Scooped"? Cash is a terrible idea for obvious reasons. Is this story even real? Fake news, again? Most taxi drivers now have a CCW, robberies are down because of it. The Dominoes guy gets robbed all the time! It is quite pathetic that most gig companies consider all their customers model citizens.


----------



## grams777

MrA said:


> Not being a taxi driver, what is "Scooped"? Cash is a terrible idea for obvious reasons. Is this story even real? Fake news, again? Most taxi drivers now have a CCW, robberies are down because of it. The Dominoes guy gets robbed all the time! It is quite pathetic that most gig companies consider all their customers model citizens.


Another car takes your rider by seeing them before you get there. It's pretty common in taxis. Another taxi sees a pax standing there and takes them after you were dispatched. Busy areas with taxis cruising by a lot see the most problems with it.

The pax usually has no loyalty and will take whoever gets there first. Sometimes pax call 2 taxi companies at once and take the first. You aren't supposed to do it to other drivers within your own company though. But, they still do it.

This is a decent advantage with Uber and Lyft since rideshare drivers are generally spared dealing with that nonsense. You can easily lose an hour a shift with no fares dealing with that type of stuff and other no shows.

If there is a cancel no/show fee involved, that slows it down. I'm not sure how they would do that with cash. I suppose they could put a balance due on the next ride. And there could be some repurcussions if you get reported for it by a pax or other driver. Taxis it's just part of life unless maybe it's a driver from your company.


----------



## yojimboguy

I would quit if Uber told me I had to start carrying their cash around.


----------



## PCH5150

I'd want a dash cam, and by "dash cam", I mean .357 magnum.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

In order for this to work for me, Uber would have to guarantee payment for runners and no shows, otherwise it's not worth it. 

Would give a much better chance of getting a tip, asking how much you want credited to your account or in change would prompt a lot of people to give you a buck or two, especially the drunks.


----------



## elelegido

Just send them in a helpful reminder of their cash policy. Looks like they've forgotten it.


----------



## JimS

> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.


Unless there's a detour that the fare estimator didn't know about... Or they choose to to make some stops...


----------



## SafeT

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


So gang bangers, prostitutes, criminals anybody that can't get a credit card can now get an Uber.


----------



## elelegido

Since Uber is not going to be processing payment for cash rides but passing that activity on to the driver, there is less value-add in the service Uber is providing us. I would expect Uber to lower its UberX commission from 20-25% to 15-20%.


----------



## BurgerTiime

All you kids in Colorado better invest in one of these!


----------



## elelegido

Oscar Levant said:


> little old ladies coming from a doctor, or the market, and they require patience, they move slowly and do not go very far


It's good to have patience; we're all going to be like that one day, except those who are lucky enough to die beforehand.


----------



## Geno71

Another issue I can see is if riders pay you say $20, you report $20 to Uber, then they go and SAY THEY GAVE YOU MORE, like $50. So then Uber is taking $30 from you on top of their fees and it's up to you to waste a ton of time to prove otherwise.


----------



## Trebor

So many questions and what ifs.

If your accepting cash and Uber is giving change through paypal (you better believe this is being deducted from your earnings right away). Then you need to have a pretty damn good interior dash cam and you need to save the video for at least a couple of weeks. Why?

I could give you a $20 bill on $5 ride. You mark $20 was given, and I could tell Uber I only had a $100 bill on me and that's what I gave you. Who is Uber going to side with? Customer or driver? Heck, I could give you a fake $100 bill to top it all off.

For those who have this option already, you need to learn how 1) check if a bill is legit. 
2) You need to have your dashcam on recording and you need to confirm with the rider loud enough so that is clear on the dash cam the amount that was given to you.
*
Tips:*
I guarantee, riders using cash to pay will tip more. Basically, the whole, keep the change thing will be in effect. With this in mind, NEVER say. "I will have uber give you your change" instead, simply ask. Do you need change? 9 out of 10 will say no since they are l

*Dangers of Cash
*
We will become targets for thieves. This will likely come in the form of we are sitting waiting for our next ride and someone approaches our vehicle. Uber is somewhat safer than a cab since a smartphone and credit card are required, thus criminals who target cabs are hesitant to book a ride knowing they have a higher chance of being caught. So I do not think it will be a rider.

Many are saying they are not going to opt in because they fear they will be targeted. Guess what? *All* ubers are going to be deemed by your average street thug as having cash. Like I said earlier, we will most likely be robbed sitting and waiting, rather than by a rider. Worst case scenario for a robber, he gets your cards and smartphone.

To minimize your losses, be sure to stop by the ATM whenever you can throughout the day. Don't think because its cash you have a change to dismiss it from your tax records. Uber will still report the rides on your 1099, so putting it in the bank is not going to change anything.


----------



## UberChicago80

I would get a small safe and make the combination hard for thieves to figure out.


----------



## Gordiano

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


Sure... except for that little bit about cheap people being cheap.

Also, how is this going to work when people pull the old "quarter mile away from actual destination"?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

All we do is think about problems.

You have to look at this as an opportunity to have a little excitement in your life. A little variety from the daily routine we've been stuck in. A chance to get screwed in a new and novel way. Keeps things fresh and interesting!!


----------



## SafeT

Disgusted Driver said:


> All we do is think about problems.
> 
> You have to look at this as an opportunity to have a little excitement in your life. A little variety from the daily routine we've been stuck in. A chance to get screwed in a new and novel way. Keeps things fresh and interesting!!


Getting robbed and beaten by someone who can't even qualify for a credit card. Need money? Just request a dumb FUber driver. Your money arrives in less than 5 mins. Better than pizza delivery!


----------



## shiftydrake

Also this will defeat the "we are a technology company not a transportation company"........if rider pays cash at end of ride that now becomes a transportation company and many regulators are drooling for that


----------



## Mark Johnson

UberChicago80 said:


> I would get a small safe and make the combination hard for thieves to figure out.


Bad idea... Having a safe tells a thief you have something worth protecting in a safe.

Plus, they don't have to figure anything out. Getting the combination will be pretty easy once they begin to cut off your fingers one by one. 

Anyway you slice it, taking cash for Uber fares hurts noone but the drivers.


----------



## negeorgia

Wonder if they will remove the cash we received from our pay statements, so we don't have to turn it into an office. Take it home each night like the pizza delivery way after the full amount of checks payed our bill and that transfered the tips on checks straight to cash in pocket.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Tedgey said:


> Yeah, it's got to be a pain getting that cash back to the office and what do you do if the rider wants to credit his account, you've got to print a receipt or email it or whatever. I'm not too worried about the risk part. I waited tables at this restaurant where the servers all kept their own bank and wore shorts. By the end of the night you'd have a wad of cash just bulging out of your pocket. We never got robbed. Not sure why not but we never did


They simply thought you were happy to see them.


----------



## Peanut hello

UberChicago80 said:


> I would get a small safe and make the combination hard for thieves to figure out.


So you would buy a safe to hide a $50 or $100. ?
I never heard of this one before..


----------



## Andrewfh

I drove for Uber in Costa Rica (I have dual citizenship) and they implemented cash payments back in October 2016. I can confirm based on my experience that this did increase the client based and although they were many complaints about drivers and even riders regarding this option but Uber of course didn't care. I also have seen in the news and also after speaking with fellow drivers that 99% of the issues with riders have been in trips were cash was selected as payment option as riders can create fake profiles because credit cards are not required. Also in Brazil a couple of drivers have been killed in rides where cash was selected as a payment option.
As a driver you can't tell if a ride is going to be paid in cash when you receive the ping, the apps first tells you a ride is in cash when you arrive. Of course you can manually "confirm you've arrived" as soon as you accept the ping and you'll know if the ride is going to be paid in cash. Several riders are doing this and cancelling the rides if cash is the payment option. Also as some of you have mentioned there have been runners as well so this is definitely an issue. I got one rider that used a promo code but the final cost of the ride was more than the promo code value and the rider simply said "I don't have money to pay for the difference". When this happens Uber reimburses you for the difference just the 1st time it happens and after it you are on your own and they will still take the 25% cut from other rides where credit card was used as the payment option. If for some reason you receive only cash payments dutring a given week then you'll have a negative deposit balance and when you start receiving rides that are paid using credit card Uber will just take their cut from those.
Nowadays 50% of the rides are paid in cash although 80%+ of the population in Costa Rica has either credit or debit cards so it was very well received by several riders.
It definitely sucks that you have to have cash in order to be prepared for these types of rides. Also there is no way to opt out of these.


----------



## luvgurl22

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


Bad idea!!! Not only can we get robbed now but there is nothing to guarantee the identity of the pax in case they are a threat to us.Uber is so dumb!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber gets more and more like a giant bandit cab company every day.
One of the ways they hustled government into buying the whole "technology company" bs was the no cash is handled story.


----------



## elelegido

_"those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
_
"No thanks!", I say.

The last mile, huh? One mile, minimum fare, bus connector trips. If ever there was a reason for Uber drivers to finally band together and stand up to say no to Uber and its latest loony idea, it's this one.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Great... now we will have customers pay with a $20 telling support they paid with $100, and we get money sucked out of our accounts from yet one more scam.


----------



## elelegido

Another thing - given Uber pax' propensity to lie to for financial benefit i.e. fare reduction or refund ("I didn't take the ride, driver picked up someone else, driver was intoxicated, he touched me, driver had someone else riding along in the car, driver drove dangerously, driver drove with road rage" etc etc etc), pax will also seek to defraud the driver directly.

There will be nothing stopping pax claiming they gave the driver a larger bill than they actually did in order to get a refund through Paypal. Uber will undoubtedly do what they do now with fare corrections - simply automatically deduct the money claimed by the pax from the driver's account and only investigate the matter if the driver notices the money's been taken.


----------



## grams777

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber gets more and more like a giant bandit cab company every day.
> One of the ways they hustled government into buying the whole "technology company" bs was the no cash is handled story.


Accepting cash is also banned as written into various TNC state laws that Uber / Lyft basically wrote and got passed. The pending one for New York has it. Tennessee already has it. I didn't see it in Colorado's TNC legislation so that may be why they're first.

Tennessee:

65-15-307. A driver shall not solicit or accept street hails. 65-15-308. (a) The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting a driver, while providing transportation network company services, from the solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from riders and notify drivers of the policy. (b) While providing transportation network services, drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from riders. ( c) Any payment for a prearranged ride shall be made only electronically using the transportation network center's digital network or software application.

State of New York (proposed):

7. A TNC DRIVER SHALL NOT SOLICIT OR ACCEPT STREET HAILS.
44 8. A TNC SHALL ADOPT A POLICY PROHIBITING SOLICITATION OR ACCEPTANCE
45 OF CASH PAYMENTS FOR THE FARES CHARGED TO PASSENGERS FOR TNC PREARRANGED
46 TRIPS AND NOTIFY TNC DRIVERS OF SUCH POLICY. TNC DRIVERS SHALL NOT
47 SOLICIT OR ACCEPT CASH PAYMENTS FROM PASSENGERS.
48 9. NOTHING IN THIS ARTICLE SHALL APPLY TO CITIES WITH A POPULATION OF
49 ONE MILLION OR MORE.


----------



## elelegido

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Great... now we will have customers pay with a $20 telling support they paid with $100, and we get money sucked out of our accounts from yet one more scam.


I won't be doing cash fares, but for those who do, maybe the answer will be to photo every bill received? Can't really see how Uber can beat the liars/cheats with this new "system".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


So if the trip is $15 and they give the driver a $20 bill the driver doesn't make any change and the person gets $5 put in their PayPal account. We still have no way to get the tip and less they have some money besides what they're paying for the trip. Google has somehow managed to have his take cash and have the responsibility of caring for the cash and not getting robbed for the cash but no advantage to taking cash in the form of keep the change tips. I would not have thought it was possible to do that but somehow they have.


----------



## elelegido

It's a newer version of the 419 scam. The mark sells an item online, fake cheque arrives from Nigeria for more than the purchase amount, the mark cashes it and sends the change back to Nigeria along with the item. When the cheque is a dud, the mark loses both the item and the change.

Great suggestion, Uber!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

grams777 said:


> I'd agree except for this part about giving change online, that's a tip buster potentially. Maybe you need to do it in a way asking if they'd like their change now or on the app or something. Otherwise, they could complain you took some of their cash.


Like you think you'll have a choice.


----------



## grams777

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Like you think you'll have a choice.


Maybe. If giving cash as change on request is a deactivation offense, then thats a problem. You'll be snitched on in short order.

Of course as independent contractors by whom the fares are actually reported as being received, I doubt we would be allowed to make such decisions.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Even if the states say that they can't collect cash...

Won't stop uber from doing it


----------



## Tnasty

Can we skim some?


----------



## grams777

Leaked Uber presentation on using Cash in Colorado Springs (from another thread):






Answers some questions:

- Launches Tuesday Jan 17, 2017 in Colorado Springs.

- If not enough cash for trip, just report it to Uber and let them deal with it and you get paid. Don't make a big scene about it with the rider. Enter in the full amount of fare so the app closes the ride. But explain it in the fare review support issue.

- Rider can leave you change as a tip. If so, only enter the fare as the amount received.

- You can turn off or on the ability to receive cash trips in your settings at any time. Like perhaps you don't want to do cash trips at night or whatever.

- Cash is intended mainly for new users to try the service before adding a card. After the first trip, they will receive an email encouraging them to add a card.

- Existing riders can use the cash option.

- Riders receive upfront notice that drivers do not provide change. But, I didn't hear anything addressing whether the drivers could if they wanted to. It mentioned No Need to Provide Change.

- Cash collected shows as an offsetting line item on daily earnings screen.

- Riders can not switch payment method during a trip. The method of payment is selected when the trip is requested.

- Driver doesn't see anything different about a cash trip until at the destination when it says collect cash.

- It got cut off at the end during a question about if a driver could accept a credit card on their own if cash trip was selected. I assume like could a driver run it through square or something (like some taxis). I didn't hear the answer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

grams777 said:


> Leaked Uber presentation on using Cash in Colorado Springs (from another thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answers some questions:
> 
> - If not enough cash for trip, just report it to Uber and let them deal with it and you get paid. Don't make a big scene about it with the rider.
> 
> - Rider can leave you the change as a tip. If so, enter the fare as the amount received.
> 
> - You can turn off or on the ability to receive cash trips in your settings at any time.


Well given uber's track record, this is my personal expectation of how this is going to work.

1. the customer will lie, and you get shorted.
2. the customer will tell you the change is yours... change their mind and the passengers change gets returned and you get backcharged.
3. Uber' will never allow this, as it reduces the customer base that you can accept.


----------



## MrA

elelegido said:


> _"those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> _
> "No thanks!", I say.
> 
> The last mile, huh? One mile, minimum fare, bus connector trips. If ever there was a reason for Uber drivers to finally band together and stand up to say no to Uber and its latest loony idea, it's this one.


I know what you are referring to, rides subsidized by public agencies, ie, public transportation authorities, public busing systems. It is tax payer money to utilize underpaid Uber drivers. In California, any publicly funded endeavor must pay the labor the prevailing wages. Prevailing wages are most often the union wages and benefits of the area. City bus drivers have a very good benefits package, and make a decent hourly wage. In Sacramento, CA, the public transit is subsidizing Uber rides to and from its light rail stations. Public subsidies=prevailing wages. Lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## MrA

grams777 said:


> Leaked Uber presentation on using Cash in Colorado Springs (from another thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answers some questions:
> 
> - Launches Tuesday Jan 17, 2017 in Colorado Springs.
> 
> - If not enough cash for trip, just report it to Uber and let them deal with it and you get paid. Don't make a big scene about it with the rider. Enter in the full amount of fare so the app closes the ride. But explain it in the fare review support issue.
> 
> - Rider can leave you change as a tip. If so, only enter the fare as the amount received.
> 
> - You can turn off or on the ability to receive cash trips in your settings at any time. Like perhaps you don't want to do cash trips at night or whatever.
> 
> - Cash is intended mainly for new users to try the service before adding a card. After the first trip, they will receive an email encouraging them to add a card.
> 
> - Existing riders can use the cash option.
> 
> - Riders receive upfront notice that drivers do not provide change. But, I didn't hear anything addressing whether the drivers could if they wanted to. It mentioned No Need to Provide Change.
> 
> - Cash collected shows as an offsetting line item on daily earnings screen.
> 
> - Riders can not switch payment method during a trip. The method of payment is selected when the trip is requested.
> 
> - Driver doesn't see anything different about a cash trip until at the destination when it says collect cash.
> 
> - It got cut off at the end during a question about if a driver could accept a credit card on their own if cash trip was selected. I assume like could a driver run it through square or something (like some taxis). I didn't hear the answer.


Listen to the woman speak. the uptalk and inflection in her voice says it all. Millennials are clueless. Call support for riders that dont have enough cash, lol. Maybe if support actually a decent record of being helpful. They don't. Uber is done for me. I wont be a target for criminals, and I don't want to be put in a position where I may have to kill someone to defend myself. Issue of unaccompanied minors addressed at 17:00. Still no clarification.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Nice said:


> Looks like a new way uber wants to kill drivers off. Have us robbed and shot. Funny thing is I guess they don't care about the upfront pricing anymore unless they will tell drivers to send uber a money order for the balance. Lol


I'm guessing they'll just take it off your pay unless it's more than you made.

When you decide you're done with uber, take nothing but cash trips until they deactivate you...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oscar Levant said:


> The crowed that do not have smart phones will probably be lower class, or little old ladies coming from a doctor, or the market, and they require patience, they move slowly and do not go very far, and believe two quarters is a good tip ( well, it was in 1942 ). We did a lot of their business in the taxi days, but we did them only out of civic duty, not out of any desire to amke a profit, because there is none, let alone trying to make a buck at all.


Well that describes many of the uber pax (short trips, move slowly--or aren't ready, and require patience) . Except for the 50 cent tip. They don't tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

grams777 said:


> Another car takes your rider by seeing them before you get there. It's pretty common in taxis. Another taxi sees a pax standing there and takes them after you were dispatched. Busy areas with taxis cruising by a lot see the most problems with it.
> 
> The pax usually has no loyalty and will take whoever gets there first. Sometimes pax call 2 taxi companies at once and take the first. You aren't supposed to do it to other drivers within your own company though. But, they still do it.
> 
> This is a decent advantage with Uber and Lyft since rideshare drivers are generally spared dealing with that nonsense. You can easily lose an hour a shift with no fares dealing with that type of stuff and other no shows.
> 
> If there is a cancel no/show fee involved, that slows it down. I'm not sure how they would do that with cash. I suppose they could put a balance due on the next ride. And there could be some repurcussions if you get reported for it by a pax or other driver. Taxis it's just part of life unless maybe it's a driver from your company.


I'd think you could make a fortune "accidentally" picking up the wrong pax and taking their cash payment. You wouldn't even need to be an uber driver to do it. Just hang around outside the bars and in response to "Are you my Uberrrr?"

"Who are you? Mike, huh? Are you a cash rider? Yeah, I'm your Uber. Hop in. How much did the app say your trip was? Cool, let's get going. The apps a bit glitchy tonight. Where are you going?"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Trebor said:


> So many questions and what ifs.
> 
> If your accepting cash and Uber is giving change through paypal (you better believe this is being deducted from your earnings right away). Then you need to have a pretty damn good interior dash cam and you need to save the video for at least a couple of weeks. Why?
> 
> I could give you a $20 bill on $5 ride. You mark $20 was given, and I could tell Uber I only had a $100 bill on me and that's what I gave you. Who is Uber going to side with? Customer or driver? Heck, I could give you a fake $100 bill to top it all off.
> 
> For those who have this option already, you need to learn how 1) check if a bill is legit.
> 2) You need to have your dashcam on recording and you need to confirm with the rider loud enough so that is clear on the dash cam the amount that was given to you.
> *
> Tips:*
> I guarantee, riders using cash to pay will tip more. Basically, the whole, keep the change thing will be in effect. With this in mind, NEVER say. "I will have uber give you your change" instead, simply ask. Do you need change? 9 out of 10 will say no since they are l
> 
> *Dangers of Cash
> *
> We will become targets for thieves. This will likely come in the form of we are sitting waiting for our next ride and someone approaches our vehicle. Uber is somewhat safer than a cab since a smartphone and credit card are required, thus criminals who target cabs are hesitant to book a ride knowing they have a higher chance of being caught. So I do not think it will be a rider.
> 
> Many are saying they are not going to opt in because they fear they will be targeted. Guess what? *All* ubers are going to be deemed by your average street thug as having cash. Like I said earlier, we will most likely be robbed sitting and waiting, rather than by a rider. Worst case scenario for a robber, he gets your cards and smartphone.
> 
> To minimize your losses, be sure to stop by the ATM whenever you can throughout the day. Don't think because its cash you have a change to dismiss it from your tax records. Uber will still report the rides on your 1099, so putting it in the bank is not going to change anything.


Actually, if you're robbed there is a way to deduct it as a business loss.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberChicago80 said:


> I would get a small safe and make the combination hard for thieves to figure out.


Just hide the money in the car. Keep some on you to appease a thief. Unless the car is stolen they're not going to search it. And if it is, the cash stolen is the least of your worries. Putting a safe in the car just means they'll take it, make you open it, or take the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

grams777 said:


> Maybe. If giving cash as change on request is a deactivation offense, then thats a problem. You'll be snitched on in short order.
> 
> Of course as independent contractors by whom the fares are actually reported as being received, I doubt we would be allowed to make such decisions.


Huh? I meant they'll ONLY give change via paypal. That way the driver can't possibly get a tip from the change. Giving it to the pax right then, in cash, won't be allowed. I don't understand who's snitching.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just hide the money in the car. Keep some on you to appease a thief. Unless the car is stolen they're not going to search it. And if it is, the cash stolen is the least of your worries. Putting a safe in the car just means they'll take it, make you open it, or take the car.


I drove a cash taxi for 10 years, never robbed once. I screen calls. That means, keep doors locked, crack windows a tad, and talk to the potential rider for a brief few verbal exchanges, get a feel for the vibe, and if your gut says no, TRUST YOUR GUT and just drive on. Doing this will saver your life.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber dumb lol.
Cash is built for laundering.
My biggest beef with cash is change.
Two $20s and I'm wiped out. So if my bank is open, I gotta deadhead to the bank and show my business debit (I'm Incorporated)...Or go to 7/11 and buy gum I dont want with a $20.
And accept the ire of the sihk clerk who doesn't want to give up three fives four ones and .11 cents.


----------



## grams777

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Huh? I meant they'll ONLY give change via paypal. That way the driver can't possibly get a tip from the change. Giving it to the pax right then, in cash, won't be allowed. I don't understand who's snitching.


Did you watch the the presentation by Uber in Colorado Springs?

They only said that there's "no need" for the driver to give change. Nothing I saw prohibited it. Just like there is "no need" to tip. But it is not prohibited.

They also expressly said the pax can leave a tip from the change and even gave a specific example. See leaked presentation straight from Uber and notes about 10 posts up.

And based on the presentation, nobody could snitch if the pax and I are permitted to decide which way we want to handle change. The driver just has "no need" to give change if they don't want to and prefer instead doing it on account through the app.


----------



## eyewall

You can opt out in the app. Problem solved.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

johnny pastrami said:


> God could u imagine driver chasing a runner who didn't pay.


Riders don't have to pay. If they don't have cash, driver enters '$0.00' in the payment section at the end of the trip and Uber goes after them (and still pays the driver).


----------



## SandyD

MrA said:


> Listen to the woman speak. the uptalk and inflection in her voice says it all. Millennials are clueless. Call support for riders that dont have enough cash, lol. Maybe if support actually a decent record of being helpful. They don't. Uber is done for me. I wont be a target for criminals, and I don't want to be put in a position where I may have to kill someone to defend myself. Issue of unaccompanied minors addressed at 17:00. Still no clarification.


Agreed, and 30 seconds of that speech pattern (modified valley girl?) was all I could take too.


----------



## Danny3xd

IMHO, I don't see this as a good thing. I like that even a dumb criminal, Well the top 10% know we are not required to have cash. For the small "maybe get tipped" It's not (4 Me) worth it.

Just my opinion


----------



## 35 sandcastles

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well given uber's track record, this is my personal expectation of how this is going to work.
> 
> 1. the customer will lie, and you get shorted.
> 2. the customer will tell you the change is yours... change their mind and the passengers change gets returned and you get backcharged.
> 3. Uber' will never allow this, as it reduces the customer base that you can accept.


All this, plus a driver would be a fool to use his own payment methods like square or PayPal as he'd be covering the merchant charges for free


----------



## 35 sandcastles

UberChicago80 said:


> I would get a small safe and make the combination hard for thieves to figure out.


You gonna get murdered


----------



## Trafficat

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber dumb lol.
> Cash is built for laundering.
> My biggest beef with cash is change.
> Two $20s and I'm wiped out. So if my bank is open, I gotta deadhead to the bank and show my business debit (I'm Incorporated)...Or go to 7/11 and buy gum I dont want with a $20.
> And accept the ire of the sihk clerk who doesn't want to give up three fives four ones and .11 cents.


Aha! It was a scheme by Uber to make sure drivers provide gum for the pax.


----------



## SandyD

35 sandcastles said:


> All this, plus a driver would be a fool to use his own payment methods like square or PayPal as he'd be covering the merchant charges for free


AND absorb the chargebacks when the PAX disputes the charge.


----------



## Trafficat

Accepting cash would make it difficult Uber to conceal charging the pax a huge upfront fee while reimbursing the driver very little, as some have suspected the upfront fee is abused to do.


----------



## Danny3xd

Trafficat said:


> Aha! It was a scheme by Uber to make sure drivers provide gum for the pax.


LoL, really did Traf


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

elelegido said:


> Since Uber is not going to be processing payment for cash rides but passing that activity on to the driver, there is less value-add in the service Uber is providing us. I would expect Uber to lower its UberX commission from 20-25% to 15-20%.


YOU would expect that, being a rational and highly experienced operator. I'll hold your breath for you while we see if this is what actually happens.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

This whole nonsense of Uber drivers accepting cash is so totally ridiculous, dangerous, and uneccessary. There is an entire industry devoted to serving the needs of the "un-banked". It's called pre-paid.

Public transit has been using them for decades. Uber could issue its own fare cards, properly vetting applicants, and have customers preload the accounts. Problem solved. And/or use the existing pre-loaded debit/payroll card networks.

Totally asinine. The $60 Billion Technology Company has decided to solve the modern problems of the un-banked using a pre-historic method. Handling cash. This is their "solution", a technique that is 10,000 years old. And they're going to solve the world's transportation problems with AVs. Give me a break.

Michael - Cleveland I'm expecting your rebuttal sir.


----------



## Danny3xd

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> This whole nonsense of Uber drivers accepting cash is so totally ridiculous, dangerous, and uneccessary. There is an entire industry devoted to serving the needs of the "un-banked". It's called pre-paid.
> 
> Public transit has been using them for decades. Uber could issue its own fare cards, properly vetting applicants, and have customers preload the accounts. Problem solved. And/or use the existing pre-loaded debit/payroll card networks.
> 
> Totally asinine. The $60 Billion Technology Company has decided to solve the modern problems of the un-banked using a pre-historic method. Handling cash. This is their "solution", a technique that is 10,000 years old. And they're going to solve the world's transportation problems with AVs. Give me a break.
> 
> Michael - Cleveland I'm expecting your rebuttal sir.


Some very good points, Wil.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Danny3xd said:


> Some very good points, Wil.


I do not earn an income debunking the ridiculous ideas promoted by the sociopaths that work for Uber. But it's a time consuming hobby for sure. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> This whole nonsense of Uber drivers accepting cash is so totally ridiculous, dangerous, and uneccessary. There is an entire industry devoted to serving the needs of the "un-banked". It's called pre-paid.
> Michael - Cleveland I'm expecting your rebuttal sir.


I've no idea if it's a good idea or not... but there is an entire segment of society that will never register their credit card with a company online - especially a company that can't be bothered to offer telephone support but insists you communicate with them through their website (and then wait until the company bothers to get back to you - if they do at all).

There is also a huge untapped market for the TNCs to service those in assisted living living facilities, senior communities and seniors in general - many of whom don't have the smartphone necessary to use the Uber system (and some who don't have a mobile phone at all or share one with their spouse) - you can pry their AARP-Speaker-Boosted-Flip-Phone from their dry, dead fingers.

Uber is a data driven company - if they are introducing a system for payment that has already proved viable to them in 150 cities worldwide, then they have the data to suggest that the program is worth trying. If the data didn't indicate a need or that it could work, then they wouldn't do it.

Personally, I don't like it because of the position it puts drivers in. Untrained, inexperienced drivers who by agreement are not allowed to carry firearms will be at more risk (in my opinion only).

I do like your idea of an Uber Prepaid Card - especially one that can be purchased by one person for the exclusive use of another (like an adult being able to purchase pre-paid transportation for an aging parent).


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Confused drunks trying to pay, counterfeit bills being passed to drivers, robberies, drivers reported for double dipping, money fumbled and lost in your car.

Will this prompt more tipping?

When is Uber gonna accept Bitcoin?

*!Any driver who accepts cash money on the regular better purchase a 
counterfeit detector pen!*

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/424456/Dri-Mark-Counterfeit-Detector-Pens-Pack/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually, if you're robbed there is a way to deduct it as a business loss.


Hard to do from the ICU... or the grave.


----------



## Driving and Driven

So many issues.

1. Pax doesn't have enough cash at end of trip.

2. Driver doesn't have enough change at end of trip.

3. Pax or driver mis-counts cash during transaction and argument ensues.

4. Added incentive to rob driver.

5. Uber takes their percentage from driver's bank account while cash has been paid to driver. Not enough money in driver's account, NSF fee on account.

6. ____________________________


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Driving and Driven said:


> So many issues.
> 1. Pax doesn't have enough cash at end of trip.
> 2. Driver doesn't have enough change at end of trip.
> 3. Pax or driver mis-counts cash during transaction and argument ensues.
> 4. Added incentive to rob driver.
> 5. Uber takes their percentage from driver's bank account while cash has been paid to driver. Not enough money in driver's account, NSF fee on account.
> 6. ____________________________


1. Uber doesn't care - just enter the payment as whatever the rider gives you (even as $0.00) and Uber will handle it from there.
2. Drivers do NOT make change - Uber does, by sending the change to pax via PayPal.
3. Now you're just looking for things that could, very, very rarely, be an issue.
4. Agree with you on this one, 100%
5. Uber NEVER takes money from a driver's bank account - they only credit and debit the driver's Uber Driver account (ie: internally).

It appears you didn't read the article or watch the training video before posting your opinions on the program and how it works. <sigh>


----------



## 35 sandcastles

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd think you could make a fortune "accidentally" picking up the wrong pax and taking their cash payment. You wouldn't even need to be an uber driver to do it. Just hang around outside the bars and in response to "Are you my Uberrrr?"
> 
> "Who are you? Mike, huh? Are you a cash rider? Yeah, I'm your Uber. Hop in. How much did the app say your trip was? Cool, let's get going. The apps a bit glitchy tonight. Where are you going?"


A fortune? Most drivers are lucky if they clear minimum wage. Now they're going to get rich by scooping someone else's $6 ride?


----------



## Driving and Driven

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1. Uber doesn't care - just enter the payment as whatever the rider gives you (even as $0.00) and Uber will handle it from there.
> 2. Drivers do NOT make change - Uber does, by sending the change to pax via PayPal.
> 3. Now you're just looking for things that could, very, very rarely, be an issue.
> 4. Agree with you on this one, 100%
> 5. Uber NEVER takes money from a driver's bank account - they only credit and debit the driver's Uber Driver account (ie: internally).
> 
> It appears you didn't read the article or watch the training video before posting your opinions on the program and how it works. <sigh>


2. Does the passenger have to pay the PayPal fee for receiving money? Or does Uber cover that? PayPal doesn't send money for free.
3. It's never an issue until it happens and, if it happens, it could become a huge issue. Have you ever had a server or cashier give you incorrect change and insist they didn't make a mistake?
5. What if I cash out with instant pay or it is the first ride of the day and then THIS happens? Uber just waits until I drive some more?


----------



## Trump Economics

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


Drivers. Incase your life wasn't bad enough, add car jacking to your list of worries. Passengers. Incase your life wasn't bad enough, add robbery to your list of worries.


----------



## North End Eric

yucklyftline said:


> How do cab drivers handle this situation?


They give the keys to the dispatcher and tell him they want another cab, that one has puke in it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Man, I can't wait for this to come to NC. I'm gonna set up a rider account and ride around for months with no cash on a cash account. Drivers will get paid, Uber will get screwed, I'll even tip the driver.
Win!


----------



## shiftydrake

Also many states have regulations that forbid it and like I said BEFORE a lot of regulators are drooling for Uber to violate the state laws......so it may happen in 1 or 2 markets but no way in every market


----------



## Agent99

JimS said:


> Unless there's a detour that the fare estimator didn't know about... Or they choose to to make some stops...


Yes, multiple stops or a changed destination will eliminate the previously given upfront fare and cause the fare to go above what cash the rider carried. Then it is "I know the fare is now $20 but I only brought the $15 required previously". He cannot pay the whole fare. What are you going to do then?


----------



## Trebor

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually, if you're robbed there is a way to deduct it as a business loss.


Would be great if a tax write off was dollar for dollar, which it is not.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Man, I can't wait for this to come to NC. I'm gonna set up a rider account and ride around for months with no cash on a cash account. Drivers will get paid, Uber will get screwed, I'll even tip the driver.
> Win!


You know I think you're completely demented. In all the right ways. But they'll probably deactivate your account after a few "no pays". For your plan to work, you'll probably need to knock over an Amazon Van and stock up on burner phones for your dummy accounts.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You know I think you're completely demented. In all the right ways. But they'll probably deactivate your account after a few "no pays". For your plan to work, you'll probably need to knock over an Amazon Van and stock up on burner phones for your dummy accounts.


That's to be expected, the deactivation. Then I'll try and purchase bogus accounts on the dark web


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's to be expected, the deactivation. Then I'll try and purchase bogus accounts on the dark web


Yes. But they log your device IMEI, one per account. Without sophisticated hacking skills, you'll need a different device for each bogus account. That's going to get expensive for you. I'm just trying to help ensure your maximum success. Good luck...Please keep us posted. If this works I'm going in on it!!


----------



## Rat

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


Better chance of getting shot in the back of the head, too.


----------



## Rat

Tedgey said:


> Yeah, it's got to be a pain getting that cash back to the office and what do you do if the rider wants to credit his account, you've got to print a receipt or email it or whatever. I'm not too worried about the risk part. I waited tables at this restaurant where the servers all kept their own bank and wore shorts. By the end of the night you'd have a wad of cash just bulging out of your pocket. We never got robbed. Not sure why not but we never did


Because you weren't alone on a dark street with the customer sitting behind you


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

If drivers roaming around with wads of cash was a good idea, don't we think all delivery/driving services would be doing it? Are they?

Many taxis have expensive security provisions designed to mitigate cash theft (edit: And maximize driver safety). Are you going to install a bullet resistant screen in your back seat?


----------



## phillipzx3

grams777 said:


> Taxi drivers get robbed somewhat frequently for cash. We get several incidents per year of it just in Nashville.
> 
> Then again, we've now also got a group doing armed carjackings of drivers sitting alone in their car.


Not sure about where you live, but out here in the wild west of Portland a cab driver hasn't been robbed in over a decade. The second you open my door you are photographed. There was a cab stolen a few years ago. But I guess the idiot believed all the BS about cabs not having modern technology ( probably from Uber fans  ) and didn't realize he was being tracked by three independent GPS systems, and that the police already had a photo of him. He was caught fairly quick.


----------



## Brklyn_Knight

grams777 said:


> Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.
> 
> Edited to add Leaked Uber Presentation on Cash in Colorado Springs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See notes in post below at:
> 
> Uber to test cash payments in Colorado.


Oh, so it's a ploy to encourage new riders. First ride cash then enter account / card. This should never work. It adds complications that are unnecessary.

Riders change destination at will.

Kewl, optional.

Uber sorts you out... If they don't pay. Hmm

So they just deduct the cash from your payout.

It's not sounding all that bad... But, this is honor system.

Wait...if they are short you enter the correct total? That just dropped out the bottom. No way, I'm opting out.

Good question about under age riders.

The rider should not be able to change payment option at the destination either.

This was a great post, thanks for the info


----------



## Red Leader

There will be a service charge for handling cash.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Having worked retail in a previous life, what happens when Bubba claims he gave you a 20 and not a 10?

Knowing Uber, they will side with the rider. Who counts the "till"?


----------



## LadyDi

grams777 said:


> Yep. Once word gets out that uber drivers have cash on them, their risk takes a big jump. But wait, I thought Uber wanted no cash and no tips for it to be seamless. I also wonder how they handle runners who don't pay.
> 
> Edited to add Leaked Uber Presentation on Cash in Colorado Springs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See notes in post below at:
> 
> Uber to test cash payments in Colorado.


HMMM... good point



grams777 said:


> It's an interesting thing. I never thought it would make me that upset. But when I was out there struggling to make a profit and someone stiffed me on a fare, I was furious. I could hardly think straight. Of the three times, I called the police twice. The third was under $10 and I let it go. I got one of the fares back after I called the police but had to wait for about an hour outside their door (armed, in the car watching the door).
> 
> After awhile I got much better at collecting up front and also avoiding some bad areas that runners often came from after sunset.
> 
> Now, you also have a problem with cleaning fees. Good luck trying to get $150 from someone paying cash. Any chance of vomit will be a big cancel on a cash trip.


Since I just had a recent vomit incident, I think I will pass on cash riders as there is no way to collect that fee from a cahs system.



SandyD said:


> You report $45. Remember rider told YOU to keep the change.


True.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Confused drunks trying to pay, counterfeit bills being passed to drivers, robberies, drivers reported for double dipping, money fumbled and lost in your car.
> 
> Will this prompt more tipping?
> 
> When is Uber gonna accept Bitcoin?
> 
> *!Any driver who accepts cash money on the regular better purchase a
> counterfeit detector pen!*
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/424456/Dri-Mark-Counterfeit-Detector-Pens-Pack/


I picked up some of these on a discontinued rack in Staples awhile ago. Never used them.



Agent99 said:


> Yes, multiple stops or a changed destination will eliminate the previously given upfront fare and cause the fare to go above what cash the rider carried. Then it is "I know the fare is now $20 but I only brought the $15 required previously". He cannot pay the whole fare. What are you going to do then?


GREAT QUESTION!!

Personally I do not like the cash idea because of where I live - Maryland. Baltimore, in particular, is not a place where you want to accept cash nor DC in my opinion. There are people who don't understand want to accept surge and/or the current price of Uber with a card attached. People are going to show up with $5 expecting a $30 ride. Unless Uber pays for a dash-cam to be installed, it's going to just get very ugly. There's no reason for people not to stiff you no matter where you live but certain areas are higher than others. There's no way Uber can guarantee that said rider will bring the exact money they need for their ride to wherever. That whole cash LESS system was what got Uber the billions it has as we ll as the advertisement thanks to all forms of media, even ads on buses. I think Uber will lose money trying to pay drivers money stiffed by non paying riders. And no, I did not watch the presentation. I'm going on posts over 8 pages. I'm not feeling to cool about being a rolling cash cow in a fairly decent car to which I could lose both as well as my life. The car I drive has a GPS in it but if my phone is in my car, my dead body does not have a GPS system. 2 GPS options later, and where is Di??

Nope, nada, no can do. Tips from the cash system they want to explore are not worth my life


----------



## Jurisinceptor

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/Very BAD idea*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


----------



## d0n

Ah, ok.


----------



## Agent99

Red Leader said:


> There will be a service charge for handling cash.


Uber will get the service charge because the driver handles cash? The driver should get it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Driving and Driven said:


> 2. Does the passenger have to pay the PayPal fee for receiving money? Or does Uber cover that? PayPal doesn't send money for free.


Well, actually PayPal does send money for free ( I use it everyday) - yes, business accounts pay the % fee - but I've no idea what setup Uber has with PayPal or the customer... 
and I don't care: It doesn't effect me, the driver.


> 3. It's never an issue until it happens and, if it happens, it could become a huge issue. Have you ever had a server or cashier give you incorrect change and insist they didn't make a mistake?


Again - you didn't read the article. Uber says - 'don't argue with the rider'... just report it the trip and the amount paid and let Uber take care of the rest. DRIVERS DO NOT MAKE CHANGE.


> 5. What if I cash out with instant pay or it is the first ride of the day and then THIS happens? Uber just waits until I drive some more?


Yes. Just like with the Uber gas card, if you go too much into a negative balance, they'll just cut you off from using the card until your earnings can cover it.


----------



## Red Leader

Agent99 said:


> Uber will get the service charge because the driver handles cash? The driver should get it.


I have no idea how Uber will handle it. But I will charge $3 a transaction.


----------



## Driveondriver13

johnny pastrami said:


> God could u imagine driver chasing a runner who didn't pay.


If you watched the video if they don't pay you send in a cash review and uber pays you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red Leader said:


> I have no idea how Uber will handle it. But I will charge $3 a transaction.


Why? The progam doesn't effect you as a driver in anyway. 
You're either getting paid in cash (and then paying your Uber fee to Uber the usual way)
or
you're getting paid by Uber - in the usual way.
What expense are you incurring that would warrant you charging a rider a 3% fee?


----------



## Agent99

Red Leader said he would charge a $3 fee, not a 3% fee. 

I'm not saying I would charge an extra fee myself, but if I did I would consider it a cash transaction risk fee. It would be to (slightly) compensate me for the additional risk of being robbed.


----------



## Red Leader

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why? The progam doesn't effect you as a driver in anyway.
> You're either getting paid in cash (and then paying your Uber fee to Uber the usual way)
> or
> you're getting paid by Uber - in the usual way.
> What expense are you incurring that would warrant you charging a rider a 3% fee?


You are adding an additional responsibility and changing the landscape by advertising that I might now be carrying larger sums of money.

I'm not doing that for free while driving the cheapest form of on demand transportation.

And btw.....you could easily make the same argument about many things in terms of charging fees.

Edit....and as of right on cue......another thread titiled uber cash system blamed for cab drivers death.....has been started.......

Yup...no reason to charge more for that service.


----------



## Tom Harding

NWO_Watcher said:


> Bigger targets on our backs.
> 
> Now we move for protected persons status, like the disabled, elderly, migrants, gays, oh and taxi/bus/security officers.


my solution is a sign on my car and this opena a conversatoin for tips:


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Agent99 said:


> Red Leader said he would charge a $3 fee, not a 3% fee.


Ah - thanks.


> I'm not saying I would charge an extra fee myself, but if I did I would consider it a cash transaction risk fee. It would be to (slightly) compensate me for the additional risk of being robbed.


.Why not charge an 'irritable rider' fee? Or a 'Pain-In-The-Ass Pick-Up' fee? (according to the Uber driver agreement, we actually do have the right to charge what we want (and the rider agrees to).

Here in Ohio, thanks to the law, authored by Uber and enacted last year, TNC drivers may not accept cash for trips.
This could get interesting.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well, actually PayPal does send money for free ( I use it everyday) - yes, business accounts pay the % fee - but I've no idea what setup Uber has with PayPal or the customer...and I don't care: It doesn't effect me, the driver.


Paypal is not going to support Uber's business venture for free for all of those transactions. Someone, somewhere, is going to be paying Paypal to make this happen.Whether it comes out of Uber's pocket or is billed directly to the passenger when they collect their change, it is going to be a portion of the money paid by the passenger for the fare. It is going to be some small portion of the total fare and it is money that Uber will take into account when they charge fares and pay drivers. It is not completely inconsequential to you as it affects how Uber operates and it will affect you somehow.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Again - you didn't read the article. Uber says - 'don't argue with the rider'... just report it the trip and the amount paid and let Uber take care of the rest. DRIVERS DO NOT MAKE CHANGE.


You are talking policy and I am talking reality. It is inevitable that someone, somewhere is going to have an issue with an irate customer over a mistake concerning cash money. You can remain calm but what happens if the pax doesn't? No amount of typing in caps is going to change that.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes. Just like with the Uber gas card, if you go too much into a negative balance, they'll just cut you off from using the card until your earnings can cover it.


Thanks for the explanation. I don't use an Uber gas card.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Driving and Driven said:


> It is not completely inconsequential to you as it affects how Uber operates and it will affect you somehow.


Seriously? If that were the case then we should be pissed off whenever throws a pizza party for drivers.


> You are talking policy and I am talking reality. It is inevitable that someone, somewhere is going to have an issue with an irate customer over a mistake concerning cash money. You can remain calm but what happens if the pax doesn't? No amount of typing in caps is going to change that.


So opt-out of 'cash-ride' requests and you won't ever have to deal with that situation. Personally, I'd opt-out of accepting ride requests from people who are going to puke in my car before opting out of cash-payments. I'd rather concede an argument over "I gave you a 'ten'" then argue with Uber over a clean-up fee.


> Thanks for the explanation. I don't use an Uber gas card.


I don't either - because I'd be afraid to see how little I'm actually making.


----------



## Agent99

Cash payments put Uber drivers at increased risk, plain and simple, not to mention are a violation of various TNC laws prohibiting cash payments for fares.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Seriously? If that were the case then we should be pissed off whenever throws a pizza party for drivers.


Believe me, I am. Those pizza parties are a waste of money, in my opinion. I'd rather see that money in my account in the form of higher rates.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Personally, I'd opt-out of accepting ride requests from people who are going to puke in my car before opting out of cash-payments. I'd rather concede an argument over "I gave you a 'ten'" then argue with Uber over a clean-up fee.


Oh, believe me...I do. I haven't had a puker in my car yet. Opting out of cash payments is always an option but it decreases the number of available trips open to me and it, also, does not alleviate the potential to be robbed on the premise that someone may think I have cash because of the policy.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't either - because I'd be afraid to see how little I'm actually making.


Smart!


----------



## Mark Johnson

*Cash payment system blamed for Uber taximan's death*

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/cash-payment-system-blamed-for-uber-taximans-death-7431756

---------------------------

More Uber driver cash payment related murders coming to a city near you.

Let the purge begin...


----------



## Tom Harding

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


----------



## Tom Harding

This is a possible solution:
Uber sells trip cards at Walmart, Online, and other stores. Drivers have the "SQUARE" credit card reader and accept the trip debit cards or regular credit cards. No cash changes hands, but the rider does not need a credit card as it is now. Other credit cards or cards like Visa gift cards can be taken.
Drivers deduct the credit card transaction fees from Uber's commission and then pay Uber the balance. With this method, tips can be introduced in the transaction. For cards that do not have enough funds, the driver takes whatever is available and Uber makes up the difference plus the fees.


----------



## Driving and Driven

Tom Harding said:


> This is a possible solution:
> Uber sells trip cards at Walmart, Online, and other stores. Drivers have the "SQUARE" credit card reader and accept the trip debit cards or regular credit cards. No cash changes hands, but the rider does not need a credit card as it is now. Other credit cards or cards like Visa gift cards can be taken.
> Drivers deduct the credit card transaction fees from Uber's commission and then pay Uber the balance. With this method, tips can be introduced in the transaction. For cards that do not have enough funds, the driver takes whatever is available and Uber makes up the difference plus the fees.


If they're going to do that, it would be simpler for the pax to just purchase prepaid credit cards and use them as the credit card on file on their Uber account. Getting all the drivers set up on Square, plus the fact that I already have Square set up for my own account...that's just a lot of hassle and confusion. Also, more equipment with which to keep up and possibly lose or have stolen.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Driving and Driven said:


> Opting out of cash payments is always an option but it decreases the number of available trips open to me...


 wow, you really do worry about the minutiae, don't you!  Since it is unlikely that any rider who already uses Uber would decide to switch to using cash, it actually does not reduce the number of rides to you at all.


> ...and it, also, does not alleviate the potential to be robbed on the premise that someone may think I have cash because of the policy.


 And that, IMO, is the biggest downside/problem with the program.


Mark Johnson said:


> *Cash payment system blamed for Uber taximan's death*
> http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/cash-payment-system-blamed-for-uber-taximans-death-7431756


*"The incident did not happen on the Uber platform and
there is no evidence to suggest this terrible crime is in any way related to Uber.*
Still, ...


----------



## Driving and Driven

When every trip/mile/dollar counts, nothing is minutiae. I'm not driving Uber as a hobby. I'm trying to pay some bills.


----------



## steveK2016

People act like they'll be driving around with thousands of dollars for someone to rob.

If someone wanted to rob us, our smart phones are probably as valuable (or more so: $700 iPhone 7?) of a grab as the potential $100-200 in cash fares you may collect in a day? Assuming you take 100% cash trips in any given day???

I didn't go through all 9 pages, but how does Uber expect to get paid for their 25%?

Do they just deducted it from your account, from your non-cash trips?



Mark Johnson said:


> *Cash payment system blamed for Uber taximan's death*
> 
> http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/cash-payment-system-blamed-for-uber-taximans-death-7431756
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> More Uber driver cash payment related murders coming to a city near you.
> 
> Let the purge begin...


Lol, you really had to dig for a negative news story huh? What? Crime is bad in South Africa?! Whodathunkit?!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

steveK2016 said:


> I didn't go through all 9 pages, but how does Uber expect to get paid for their 25%? Do they just deducted it from your account, from your non-cash trips?


yes


----------



## Mark Johnson

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, you really had to dig for a negative news story huh? What? Crime is bad in South Africa?! Whodathunkit?!


Actually another member posted it in the *News forum* and I simply added it to this thread since it was pertinent...

It's clear you are in favor of cash transactions on the Uber platform. That's your choice.

But try not to sound so ignorant and pretend that there aren't cities here in the good ol' USA that would see a rise in crimes done against Uber drivers if Uber decided to go nationwide with cash transactions.

Can you do that? Or is mocking logic your expertise?


----------



## steveK2016

Mark Johnson said:


> Actually another member posted it in the *News forum* and I simply added it to this thread since it was pertinent...
> 
> It's clear you are in favor of cash transactions on the Uber platform. That's your choice.
> 
> But try not to sound so ignorant and pretend that there aren't cities here in the good ol' USA that would see a rise in crimes done against Uber drivers if Uber decided to go nationwide with cash transactions.
> 
> Can you do that? Or is mocking logic your expertise?


I'm not in favor of it, I just don't see the gloom and doom that many on here are saying.

I have my LG V20 ($600 retail) and 2 LG Tablets ($240 each) and have not been robbed yet.

Having $100 in cash, IF THAT, is not going to make any of us any more of target then we already are.

Unless you plan on driving cash 100% of the time, how often do you think you'll be carrying cash?

The one thing I don't want to do is make coin change for a $8.13 fare...

BUT this may actually benefit drivers much like food delivery. Many times, I tell the delivery guy to keep the change rather than bother to give me a few bucks in change, including coin change.

So maybe more trips that are $8.13 get rounded to a $10 bill. $17.47 trip rounded to $20... etc...

I probably carry more cash tips any given weekend than what most of us would take in cash trips when or if this is ever implemented nationwide...


----------



## Agent99

*There's no evidence that Uber will ever take responsibility for anything.

"The incident did not happen on the Uber platform and there is no evidence to suggest this terrible crime is in any way related to Uber." --Uber

The driver does not have to be online, accepting a ride request, or currently driving a passenger, for crimes against drivers to be related to Uber. All that drivers need to be at increased risk is to have Uber trade dress in their window, or a smartphone visible with the Uber app on it. In these ways, drivers are advertising they carry cash, while Uber chooses to wash its hands of any responsibility. *


----------



## Agent99

steveK2016 said:


> Unless you plan on driving cash 100% of the time, how often do you think you'll be carrying cash?.
> 
> I probably carry more cash tips any given weekend than what most of us would take in cash trips when or if this is ever implemented nationwide...


The problem with your logic is that thieves are not logical. All they will soon know is that they heard that Uber drivers now carry cash. It doesn't matter if it is true, or truer than before.


----------



## steveK2016

Agent99 said:


> *"The incident did not happen on the Uber platform and there is no evidence to suggest this terrible crime is in any way related to Uber."
> 
> The driver does not have to be online, accepting a ride request, or currently driving a passenger, for crimes against drivers to be related to Uber. All that drivers need to be at increased risk is to have Uber trade dress in their window, or a smartphone visible with the Uber app on it. In these ways, drivers are advertising they carry cash, while Uber chooses to wash its hands of any responsibility. *


Thankfully I don't have trade dress on...



Agent99 said:


> The problem with your logic is that thieves are not logical. All they will soon know is that they heard that Uber drivers now carry cash. It doesn't matter if it is true, or truer than before.


Well, if you want to be worried about it you can worry about it. Hell was supposed to rain down upon Uber drivers the day they announced that Uber drivers aren't allowed to carry a fire arm. While a few Uber drivers have been shot in Atlanta, that's just because this is Atlanta... and happened long before the Uber announcement.


----------



## Driving and Driven

steveK2016 said:


> People act like they'll be driving around with thousands of dollars for someone to rob.


Some people have killed other people during robberies for less than ten bucks. It's not the money so much as the promise of money. (Oddly enough, the same motivation which makes people drive for Uber.)


----------



## steveK2016

Driving and Driven said:


> Some people have killed other people during robberies for less than ten bucks. It's not the money so much as the promise of money. (Oddly enough, the same motivation which makes people drive for Uber.)


And im sure people have been killed over a smart phone which every crook knows an uber driver has to have one.

Crime will happen whether is for your device, your wallet, your car or that sweet $3.75 minimum fare you got cash payment for...


----------



## Driving and Driven

steveK2016 said:


> And im sure people have been killed over a smart phone which every crook knows an uber driver has to have one.
> 
> Crime will happen whether is for your device, your wallet, your car or that sweet $3.75 minimum fare you got cash payment for...


Yeah, I'm just not trying to increase the odds by taking cash. Uber has built a name for itself by being a cashless, effortless experience. Why ruin it?


----------



## picknyourseat

Driving and Driven said:


> Why ruin it?


Lack of growth on the passenger side of things.


----------



## Agent99

steveK2016 said:


> Thankfully I don't have trade dress on...
> 
> Well, if you want to be worried about it you can worry about it. Hell was supposed to rain down upon Uber drivers the day they announced that Uber drivers aren't allowed to carry a fire arm. While a few Uber drivers have been shot in Atlanta, that's just because this is Atlanta... and happened long before the Uber announcement.


The big picture is that Uber uses slow, stealthy, repeatedly sneaky little encroachments against the interests of drivers. First, it was Uber lying that "tips are included", then a rate cut, then more rate cuts, then not showing the destination in the waybill, then Uberpool, then upfront fares, and now cash fares. Where do we draw the line and call Uber's behavior foul? It's not just one new thing Uber does. It's nearly everything Uber does.


----------



## Tnasty

They really think the driver's are ******ed.Cash is a new technology huh.Talk about pissing on us and telling us it's rain.


----------



## supernaut

Tedgey said:


> Yeah, it's got to be a pain getting that cash back to the office and what do you do if the rider wants to credit his account, you've got to print a receipt or email it or whatever. I'm not too worried about the risk part. I waited tables at this restaurant where the servers all kept their own bank and wore shorts. By the end of the night you'd have a wad of cash just bulging out of your pocket. We never got robbed. Not sure why not but we never did


You didn't get robbed because a customer couldn't "legitimately" request that you come out to the dark alley behind the restaurant, by yourself, at 2AM.

I'm assuming that the sociopathic asshats at Fuber HQ are still forbidding drivers from lawfully exercising their 2nd Amendment rights, even as they make them targets for robbery, right?

This is gonna end very badly for some people...


----------



## Tnasty

Do you think if your shot and killed doing fuber they will send condolences?


----------



## I have nuts

Uber drivers might as well drive around with a come rob me sign in their windshield.


----------



## Manotas

Tedgey said:


> I'd opt into it. Better chance of getting tips you'd think


Maybe not... The article says the Pax will get the change in Eewber or Paypal credit. So if the Pax pays $20 for a $16.30 trip, the change won't be your tip... The pax will report a $20 cash payment & Eewber will give them the credit back. I doubt they'll put the option in to tell the pax if they wish to leave the change as a tip.


----------



## supernaut

Manotas said:


> Maybe not... The article says the Pax will get the change in Eewber or Paypal credit. So if the Pax pays $20 for a $16.30 trip, the change won't be your tip... The pax will report a $20 cash payment & Eewber will give them the credit back. I doubt they'll put the option in to tell the pax if they wish to leave the change as a tip.


Isn't it "special" that Fuber found the time to implement this idiotic new cash option, but still hasn't bothered to give riders the ability to tip through the app? Smh


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why? The progam doesn't effect you as a driver in anyway.
> You're either getting paid in cash (and then paying your Uber fee to Uber the usual way)
> or
> you're getting paid by Uber - in the usual way.
> What expense are you incurring that would warrant you charging a rider a 3% fee?


I'll call it a Safe Driver Fee...to pay for the Kevlar vest I'm now wearing and the additional "cost of risk" insurances I've purchased due to the increase in risks I have assumed. If you do not believe this, then please talk to any insurance company that underwrites security or cash handling businesses and see what they tell you.


----------



## OneDay

This is happening in an area where there isnt much demand anyway, so it could be a way to get more drivers and rider on.


----------



## Dback2004

Several problems I see (echoing many of the previous 10 pages)....
1) Rider says "keep the change as a tip" then claims fraud for not getting their credit
2) Rider doesn't have enough cash and you have to deal with support to get paid (like we don't have to do that enough already and support is ALWAYS extremely helpful on the first exchange of emails...)
3) Robbery risk - as pointed out that already exists but cash makes it more lucrative to the lazier criminals that don't want to try to pawn a stolen phone
4) counterfeit cash risk
5) If the point of not having in-app tipping is to be a "cashless, seamless" experience then Uber is proving once again that the no-tipping is just a way to screw over their drivers.
6) If no CC on file for pax, how in the world are they validating pax age! The "engineer, not manager" in the video dodged that question awkwardly

On another note, like the question several people pose in the video - why in the world can't you enter the amount the pax gives you and then let Uber deal with collection instead of us dealing with support!! Entering an amount of cash received (fare amount) when you actually received zero or less than the actual fare just screams of fraud by Uber.



eyewall said:


> You can opt out in the app. Problem solved.


Drivers in Colorado Springs, can opt out, for now. Just like every Uber pilot program, people can opt out. Until Uber decides it's working well (for them of course) and makes it mandatory for everybody. Just like POOL.



Tom Harding said:


> This is a possible solution:
> Uber sells trip cards at Walmart, Online, and other stores. Drivers have the "SQUARE" credit card reader and accept the trip debit cards or regular credit cards. No cash changes hands, but the rider does not need a credit card as it is now. Other credit cards or cards like Visa gift cards can be taken.
> Drivers deduct the credit card transaction fees from Uber's commission and then pay Uber the balance. With this method, tips can be introduced in the transaction. For cards that do not have enough funds, the driver takes whatever is available and Uber makes up the difference plus the fees.


I like this idea - prepaid Uber cards - but with a simpler modification - instead of the driver having to swipe it the pax puts in their card number in app or scans a QR code. Back to seamless payment


----------



## iPHX

So someone that's too ghetto for a checking account is supposed to have a paypal? Might as well send it to Walmart money services or in-store credit with no fee. And with all this cash I'm not dialing 9-1-1 for an emergency, I'm dialing .357 I'll drop any SOB that attempts to jack me.


----------



## roadman

arto71 said:


> *http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/*
> 
> Ride-sharing giant Uber will test a "new" technology in Colorado Springs: cash payments.
> 
> Drivers will start accepting cash Jan. 17 from riders, who still must use the smartphone application to seek a ride and will get any change as a credit to their Uber account, which can be cashed out through online cash service PayPal, Uber spokeswoman Taylor Patterson said Tuesday. The system will be gradually rolled out in other cities, she said.
> 
> Uber uses the cash system internationally in 150 cities. It is meant to appeal to customers who don't have a credit or debit card or don't want to use them through a smartphone application, Patterson said.
> 
> The San Francisco-based company is launching the option in Colorado Springs because the city is a "solid market" for Uber and company officials believe "a number of people here who have never used Uber who would benefit from a system like this, including those without a personal vehicle, those who may not want to drive in bad weather and those who use the bus and need to bridge the last mile between the bus stop and their home or work," she said.
> 
> "Uber's mission is to provide access to reliable transportation everywhere for everyone. Innovations that make transportation more affordable and accessible like uberPOOL have helped us make progress toward that mission, but to serve more people we have to meet them where they are in ways that meet their needs," Patterson said. "Not everyone has a credit card or feels OK handing one over to a service they've never used. We get that, so we developed a solution using technology to enable people who want to pay with cash to do so with our app.
> 
> Uber drivers have the option of using or declining to use the cash system. Riders who book an Uber vehicle are told what fare they will pay in advance, so they can make sure they bring enough cash to pay for the trip, Patterson said.
> 
> Uber was started in 2008, began serving Colorado Springs in mid-2014 and is available in more than 550 cities worldwide. The company uses its smartphone application to connect those looking for rides to drivers who use their own vehicles to provide point-to-point transportation.
> 
> -
> 
> Contact Wayne Heilman: 636-0234
> 
> Twitter @wayneheilman
> 
> Facebook Wayne Heilman


Sorry but I was instructed in the onboarding video not to accept cash.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

roadman said:


> Sorry but I was instructed in the onboarding video not to accept cash.


Sir I couldn't help but notice that you are the Kalamazoo Killer. How's prison life???


----------



## northwestindiana

In Chicagoland we will need someone to ride "Shotgun" just like in the old west. 

Good old Chicago is averaging almost 40+ shootings per week and that is just in 2 major areas of the city the West and South side. 

When Uber rolls out cash payment here is when I roll up my magic carpet and do something else.
Not much of a loss if I quit I have not had a ride request in 3 days and I am on the grid 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. 7 days a week.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sir I couldn't help but notice that you are the Kalamazoo Killer. How's prison life???


If recent published accounts about the plight of Uber Drivers are to be believed, it's probably an upgrade. 3 squares a day and he doesn't have to sleep in his Prius.


----------



## roadman

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sir I couldn't help but notice that you are the Kalamazoo Killer. How's prison life???


It is pleasant here. Nice and relaxing. Selling insurance full time was very stressful.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

roadman said:


> It is pleasant here. Nice and relaxing. Selling insurance full time was very stressful.


I have bad news friend- Travis banned you from all future office parties. I can't for the life of me figure out why.


----------



## Agent99

Any more markets being set up for cash payments?


----------



## Toddorado

Can't possibly read through every page of this thread to know if any of my locals have posted, but I drive in the cash test market and, while initially apprehensive, I decided to opt in to cash payments. I've only had three in the three weeks the program has been running, and each of them tipped me. That's a 100% tip rate compared to maybe 10% of non-cash users. The process is seamless and actually kinda cool. I do worry about the risk, especially without being allowed to carry, and even mocked up an Uber logo overlayed with a bull's-eye in defiance, but if it means bringing more riders onto a platform that's saturated with drivers, it could be a positive change, and one that gets many people who would ordinarily call a cab to give Uber a try.


----------



## Flarpy

Toddorado said:


> Can't possibly read through every page of this thread to know if any of my locals have posted, but I drive in the cash test market and, while initially apprehensive, I decided to opt in to cash payments. I've only had three in the three weeks the program has been running, and each of them tipped me. That's a 100% tip rate compared to maybe 10% of non-cash users. The process is seamless and actually kinda cool. I do worry about the risk, especially without being allowed to carry, and even mocked up an Uber logo overlayed with a bull's-eye in defiance, but if it means bringing more riders onto a platform that's saturated with drivers, it could be a positive change, and one that gets many people who would ordinarily call a cab to give Uber a try.


Can you tell us about the process and about cash passengers? Do they seem different than normal passengers (other than paying cash of course)?


----------



## Toddorado

Absolutely. When you pick someone up and swipe right to reveal their destination, there's a flag that identifies it as a cash ride. When you get to the destination and swipe to complete the ride, a calculator (10-key) pad pops up and you input the amount you received. What we were told was, we will not be giving change, so if the ride was $12.00 and they give you a $20 bill, you input $20 and the balance goes as a credit for future rides or they can cash out via Paypal. (I'm keeping various change amounts in my car because it seems to me I'm more likely to get a tip if the fare is $12, they hand me a $20 bill, and as I'm handing them the $8 change, it's only natural to slide a few bucks back my way.) They are supposed to have an estimate of the fare so they're sure to have enough money on hand once we reach their destination, but one glitch, as I see it, is that, if they don't have enough, we're supposed to put in the full fare amount and then contact Uber to let them know we were shorted. I do NOT like that! It should be, if the fare is $12.00 and they give us $8.00, we should be able to punch in $8.00 to flag the ride and start the process of making it right. Unfortunately, the ride won't clear so you can go onto the next one unless you input at least the full fare amount. I think that's kinda B.S.

As for pax, I picked up a bartender from a restaurant who, after a night of tips, was flush with cash, the ride home was $17 and change, he gave me $27 and said keep the change, which amounted to almost a $10 tip. Picked up a couple drunk girls who didn't realize no refunds would be coming, so we went through a McDonalds drive-thru so they could make change for a $20. They worried about having enough for the ride, and I worried even more when they ordered $10 worth of food, but they dug deeper into their purses and came up with enough for the fare plus a couple bucks tip. They seemed to be Uber newbies (U-bies?) Got a first-time rider who was totally unsure of using Uber over a taxi, but I'm pretty sure I've converted her to Uber for life. Picked her up fast, took her to the local Greyhound bus depot, helped her with her bags, all the kind of customer service stuff we should be known for/proud of. She loved the experience, even called a friend mid-ride to enthuse about the experience.

Some of my fellow drivers have had issues with non-payment or short-payment, one even had a pax leave the car before she realized it was a cash rider (it was her first time, so she must have missed the little flag that tells you it is), and the customer was gone before she collected anything. Apparently (and this seems to be born out by others' experience), Uber will make it right for the driver if that ever happens and they'll deal with the customer. IMO, they'd better have drivers they can trust, because what's to stop a customer from bolting out of the car when you reach their destination, you tell Uber, they contact the pax and the pax says "your driver is lying,, I gave them the full amount!" I would guess stuff like that is going to be a rarity, unless word gets out that there are ways to game the system. In essence, Colorado Springs is the cash payment guinea pig, so we're beta testing for all the mistakes before it reaches all of you. Be prepared, because it's coming to every city in America. And I think that's a good thing. I'm not real comfortable carrying cash and not being allowed to carry a firearm, but I think the cash rides are going to be a very small fraction of riders. They're trying to use it to bring more people, like people who would traditionally use a taxi, into the platform, and after their first cash rides Uber is supposedly encouraging them to upload CC info for the future. There will be those who prefer to always use cash, but the vast majority, I think, will still be doing it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Toddorado

Flarpy said:


> Can you tell us about the process and about cash passengers? Do they seem different than normal passengers (other than paying cash of course)?


Should've quoted you, Flarpy, so you'd know I responded.


----------



## Agent99

Just to let everyone know, the ability to pay cash for Uber rides is already a reality in an unknown number of foreign countries. It's not just happening in the USA.


----------



## Toddorado

Agent99 said:


> Just to let everyone know, the ability to pay cash for Uber rides is already a reality in an unknown number of foreign countries. It's not just happening in the USA.


That is correct, 150 cities worldwide already accept cash payments. Colorado Springs is the beta tester for the U.S.


----------



## negeorgia

Toddorado said:


> That is correct, 150 cities worldwide already accept cash payments. Colorado Springs is the beta tester for the U.S.


Can you give us some updates? All the cash is then yours and no deposits for Uber correct? The over payment is applied to a non cash ride, right?


----------



## PCH5150

I hope this idea doesn't take hold. It's a terrible idea.


----------



## Toddorado

That is correct. But cash payments are such a small percentage that that would rarely be an issue. Also, some pax are using the cash option to ride as minors and others are bolting without paying. In the latter case Uber will make sure you're covered.

As soon as I finish the Lyft sign-up process I'm turning the cash option off.


----------



## Danny3xd

Toddorado said:


> That is correct. But cash payments are such a small percentage that that would rarely be an issue. Also, some pax are using the cash option to ride as minors and others are bolting without paying. In the latter case Uber will make sure you're covered.
> 
> As soon as I finish the Lyft sign-up process I'm turning the cash option off.


Cool, Tod. And thank you. I didn't know it could be turned off as an option.

Still and it's gonna happen, me thinks. Some idiot, knuckle head is gonna rob a driver thinking they have cash on 'em.
I really hate this idea.


----------



## Toddorado

Danny3xd said:


> Cool, Tod. And thank you. I didn't know it could be turned off as an option.
> 
> Still and it's gonna happen, me thinks. Some idiot, knuckle head is gonna rob a driver thinking they have cash on 'em.
> I really hate this idea.


Absolutely right. And even though we have the ability to turn off the cash option, bad guys won't know that and won't care. They'll see us as easy prey.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Come on folks, you have a problem being a portable ATM? Uber on and embrace the whip and chains!


----------

